# Skittles vs. Reese's Pieces



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 19, 2005)

So...which of these two candies do the forumites prefer?

The fruity goodness of the rainbow?  Or the peanut butter and chocolate-y goodness of Reese's Pieces?

Cast your votes now!


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Jul 19, 2005)

lol i like the skittles b/c they taste fruity n its all colorful lol!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 19, 2005)

It's ok, person above me--if you'd ever had Reese's pieces, you would have voted correctly. I forgive you


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Jul 19, 2005)

Skittles... no contest =)


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 19, 2005)

I suppose it depends on whether you want to Phone Home or Taste the Rainbow.

(have you tried those new flavours of Skittles? Whacky.)

I still have an ET doll. It would be worth something if it was in any kind of shape.


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 19, 2005)

i think it should be blatantly obvious which one i voted for


----------



## jkingler (Jul 19, 2005)

Agreed. You obviously voted for Reese's. Your usertitle is nothing more than a clever ruse


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 19, 2005)

That's right. No one in the Randomness group would ever have anything to do with those icky Skittles!!!! (especially not Clocky... good thing he's not in here right now....)

;-)


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 19, 2005)

Nothing can beat the peanut buttery goodness of Reese's Pieces.


----------



## martryn (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't see a Skittles cereal.


----------



## Neon (Jul 19, 2005)

Do Reese's Pieces make you taste the rainbow, i think not!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 19, 2005)

@Skittles voters: *jkingler snaps your neck like a twig*

@The living dead: Yer goddamn right, Marty!!!



@IwS:


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 19, 2005)

Marty!!!! (and you're absolutely right. Such a yummy cereal it is, too!)


----------



## Luffy2692 (Jul 19, 2005)

skittles sure are good and have many different kinds but my vote is for reese's pieces. you cant beat that peanut buttery taste!


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 19, 2005)

I actually like them both. I did have to think a bit before voting. 
But chemical fake fruit over chemical fake peanut butter and chocolate? Nah. Not on an average day.


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 19, 2005)

maybe, but skittles come in dozens and dozens of flavors.

how many flavors does RP have?  one

@joe:


BRING IT ON!  ing


----------



## iaido (Jul 19, 2005)

Shouldn't this belong in the food forum?

I prefer Reese's


----------



## lekki (Jul 19, 2005)

If E.T. went for Reese's pieces then they can't be wrong.
Skittles always end up being too tangy.

Reese's all the way. Also try their cupcakes too


----------



## Gooba (Jul 19, 2005)

> Shouldn't this belong in the food forum?


Normally I would say yes, but seeing as 

and

made it into here, it is definitly in the right place.

I like Skittles more, but both are damned good.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 19, 2005)

@whoever decided this was food court material and not a true battle:


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 19, 2005)

^on that note, i shall add this...


----------



## jkingler (Jul 19, 2005)

You stole my finale!


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 19, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> You stole my finale!


*laughs maniacally*



that's not true!

typical RP propaganda and BS-mongering...i thought you might be above that, joe


----------



## Meijin (Jul 19, 2005)

Reese's pieces are beyond goodness. SKittles suck.


----------



## Kakashi_Love (Jul 19, 2005)

Skittles for the win!


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 19, 2005)

Reeses pieces ofcourse :eyeroll


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 19, 2005)

Devil Anse, you took my suggestion and started the poll.

Reese's Pieces for the win (sorry, but I really do hate Skittles.  Just can't develop a taste for them.  :eyeroll they do make great projectiles for rubber-band launch battles, though).


----------



## Othni (Jul 19, 2005)

Hmmm....well considering I eat a 12 pack of reeces about 3 or so times a week on my breaks, I think Ima go with that.

And for you skittles lovers...take this!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2005)

Skittles are all good and all, but they are too sweet to sit there and eat an entire bag, and not have some kind of mental breakdown afterwards.

On the other hand, Reeces, you can just keep eating until your stomach explodes.

I'm talking the big giant bags here, not the personal size obviously..


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 19, 2005)

Forum Foodfight!!  We need to get out the word and for once it doesn't take a whole lot of analysis to answer this poll!!  Well, except for one person...if it had been marshmallows on the other hand...

Come on, Ole Ran'l and Devil Anse.  Use your massive influence to get out the vote.  Let's see if we can exceed the turnout for the World Tournament round 2!


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 19, 2005)

DragonHeart52 said:
			
		

> Come on, Ole Ran'l and Devil Anse.  Use your massive influence to get out the vote.  Let's see if we can exceed the turnout for the World Tournament round 2!


*looks at sig*


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 19, 2005)

:rofl You shameless whore!!


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Jul 19, 2005)

Reeses Pieces only needs one flavor, fools.

What Mr. T has to say about Reeses Pieces:


About Skittles:


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Jul 19, 2005)

I hate chocolate in general.

Score one up for skittles.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 19, 2005)

*munches on a bag of dark m&m's while watching the skittles fly, and the reeces disappear*


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 19, 2005)

How do you like my siggie?


----------



## lucky (Jul 19, 2005)

pieces reeses feces!!!!!

it has a very, very unique taste.  It's not like smarties which tastes like m & m's.


-j0e
(but reeses buttercup or wutever they're called sucks nuts!)


----------



## EdgeStryfe (Jul 19, 2005)

My entire world will be tossed upside-down and my perception of reality shattered if Skittles do not win


----------



## gunk (Jul 19, 2005)

....

Just to get it straight, there's no chocolate in Reese's Pieces.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 19, 2005)

Definently Reese's Pieces. Oh and j0e-sama. What you're thginking of would be Reeses Peanut Buttercups. I like Pieces more than I do the Buttercups, but I like both more than I do Skittles.


----------



## clockwork (Jul 19, 2005)

I promote rainbows in all shapes and forms.


----------



## Takagou (Jul 20, 2005)

Reeses rule...but a friend of mine said to vote skittles...so i had a huge delema.  Alas.....


----------



## Neon (Jul 20, 2005)

TASTE THE RAINBOW people!
Rainbow>peanut butter


----------



## jkingler (Jul 20, 2005)

Rainbows = poison (think gasoline on water)
Peanuts = delicious (think Reese's pieces in your stomach)


----------



## Chopstickx (Jul 20, 2005)

i like both of them, but you cant taste the rainbow in Reese's now can you? =p
plus i dont have that sweet need for chocolate like other people do.


----------



## shinda (Jul 20, 2005)

I voted skittles as ordered.


----------



## Neon (Jul 20, 2005)

shinda said:
			
		

> I voted skittles as ordered.



Well i didn't want to have to do this, but I think i am going to make all of my fc vote skittles


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 20, 2005)

Vote Reese's Pieces, they taste more like peanuts than those nasty skittles taste like fruit.


----------



## supachunk_lbc (Jul 20, 2005)

how is it tied. skittles beats just about anything


----------



## Gooba (Jul 20, 2005)

> Rainbows = poison


Says the owner of the Clockwork FC.  Shame on you. no


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 20, 2005)

jk has no shame.  You should know that by now.  :rofl


----------



## clockwork (Jul 20, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Says the owner of the Clockwork FC.  Shame on you. no



He has a bloody good point.

Scores are tied people! (right now anyways)
That's what you get with clocky on yo ass!

Or something​
Taste the rainbow.


----------



## Othni (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh yeah....well a rainbow can mean gay so when your tasting the rainbow in your mouth, your tasting cock so Ha-Ha :xp


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Jul 20, 2005)

16Sasukes liked skittles, and look where that got him.
JKingler likes Reeses Pieces, and he's awesome.

JKingler>16Sasukes, so Reeses Pieces>Skittles


----------



## Neon (Jul 20, 2005)

Reese's is winning again, what is wrong with you people


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 20, 2005)

GTOnizukadude said:
			
		

> 16Sasukes liked skittles, and look where that got him.
> JKingler likes Reeses Pieces, and he's awesome.
> 
> JKingler>16Sasukes, so Reeses Pieces>Skittles


 no this is perhaps the lowest piece of RP propaganda i've seen, and i consider it to be borderline flaming

you have no proof of this bullshit claim, so i would advise you to remove it


----------



## EndlessMix (Jul 20, 2005)

I evened it up with a vote for skittles!


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Jul 20, 2005)

Agh!  I'm sorry, its just that 16Sasuke's has his own humiliation thread in the Ichiraku ramen.


Unless of course, you're just kidding...  But I can never be sure.

Edit: Reread your post... and I'm less scared now.   

Should we have Reesetards and Skittletards now?

Edit #2: Completely changed my mind.  "You guys are bitches, you can't touch mah" Reese's Pieces

(Twas originally biscuits)


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 20, 2005)

Reese's Pieces not only tast alot better but they'd kick Skittles' ass in a fight. Where's my proof? It's right here in my PANTS!!! High Five... But any way if you eat a bunch of skittles what do you get? A stiky tast in you mouth giving you the thickest lugies money can buy. But when you eat Reese's Pieces all you get is chocolate and penut buttery goodness to put your stomach in complete and utter bliss.


----------



## narutorox6851 (Jul 20, 2005)

i like skittles cuz u can get sour ones and reces u cant get sour.........................


----------



## Neon (Jul 20, 2005)

Its tied again

I am amazed that this is the most heated fight i have seen in the battledome for so long


----------



## gaara123xxx (Jul 20, 2005)

i like skittles better cuz they come in sour and reeses dont come in sour.... and i like the test of the rainbow better than that!! o and im with stupid is a cool name!!!!!


----------



## mow (Jul 20, 2005)

Skittles rule all you Reese infidels.


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Jul 20, 2005)

skittles pwn, i dunt liek penutbutter chocolate mix so skittles pwn


----------



## clockwork (Jul 20, 2005)

Yay 3 votes we be winning by. And we have Moe on our side.


----------



## mow (Jul 20, 2005)

What an elysian sig you've got there clocky XD


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Jul 20, 2005)

lol yes we all know Skittles pwn and thats that


----------



## Gaara137 (Jul 20, 2005)

i definitly think skittles are better cuz they are more colorfull and taste like so much better than reeses peices.........

                         im with stupid lol.. thats a 1337 name!!!!!!


 GO SKITTLES TASTE THE RAINBOW!!!!!



          I DONT WANT TO BE LIKE BOB SA8ET OR W/E I WOULD IF HE A8 SKITTLES THOUGH


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Jul 20, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that Gaara123xxx (who likes skittles) has triple posted...


----------



## Takagou (Jul 20, 2005)

I voted for da peanut butter. i LOVE reases pieces peanut butter, and they are nice and soft when you pop them into your mouth at the theater. If i pop skittles, the acid from the sugar starts to sting the roof of my mouth. Reases Pieces is just all good and no pain.  I love the peanut butter. BOOYAH!. x.x;


----------



## Othni (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah, the reeces are better cause I can eat a butt load of those and not get tired but whenever you eat so many skittles, the acid gets too you which is bad.


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 21, 2005)

well, moe's on our side, which means we automatically win


----------



## Gooba (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm with Stupid said:
			
		

> well, moe's on our side, which means we automatically win


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Neon (Jul 21, 2005)

The people have spoken, the rainbow has won.
Now go back to your Hulk and DBZ vs threads people


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jul 21, 2005)

yes, skittles own...lmao


----------



## Luffy2692 (Jul 21, 2005)

does this thread seriously have 75 posts? (76 now) anyway, i vote reeses pieces, although skittles are good...


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 21, 2005)

skittles runs over damn reese's peices....>=D


----------



## adwsax (Jul 21, 2005)

Reese's Peices all the way!!


----------



## Neon (Jul 21, 2005)

It's over people!
The rainbow has claimed victory
What part of you can go back to your HULK and DBZ vs threads did you not get


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Jul 21, 2005)

well temari guy the resses ppl have declared war over the all powerful pwning Skittles (skittles which i ahve voted for^_^) and they wish to be defeated again


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Jul 21, 2005)

Gojira likes reeses.


I've got it!
*starts a fan club*

Edit: 
The Official Reese's Pieces FC, fools.
here


----------



## Neon (Jul 21, 2005)

YOU lost get over it!

Someone needs to start a skittles fc now, and i call co-owner


----------



## hobofromdowntown (Jul 21, 2005)

wow, how can you not love the heavenly peanut buttery chocolate goodness of reeses pieces?


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Jul 21, 2005)

Temari Guy how obut u start it and i call co-owner


----------



## Neon (Jul 21, 2005)

sasukecopyninja said:
			
		

> Temari Guy how obut u start it and i call co-owner




Done 

Here it is-

here


----------



## Sorano (Jul 21, 2005)

Wait...Isn't Reese's Pieces the cereal? Shouldn't it be Reese's cup? :S I voted for the cereal over candy...


----------



## shinda (Jul 22, 2005)

Temari_guy said:
			
		

> Well i didn't want to have to do this, but I think i am going to make all of my fc vote skittles


^__^
Ahahah..ok.

A skittles fanclub? What's next, anti-reese's?


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 22, 2005)

shinda said:
			
		

> ^__^
> Ahahah..ok.
> 
> A skittles fanclub? What's next, anti-reese's?


No, actually a Reese's Pieces FC.  If nothing more, we'll all be gaining weight sitting in front of the computer and chowing down on sugar.


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Jul 22, 2005)

yes Skittles is still winning and yes very very true Dragon Heart very true!


----------



## Gaara Lover (Jul 22, 2005)

Skittles definitely!!! Taste the rainbow bitches!! XDD
lmao But yeah, skittles are way better than Reeces whatevers.


----------



## Vetrean (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmmm...If it's sour Skittles, then go Skittles!!!!  If it's just the normal kind...bleh.  Reeses Pieces for...um...winner?


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 22, 2005)

Who said this is the most ridiculous thing ever?!

This is a serious matter, concerning the well-being of every forum-goer!!!

*throws Skittles at whoever's responsible*


----------



## Vetrean (Jul 22, 2005)

Will you give me sour Skittles?


----------



## uglymonkey (Jul 22, 2005)

now that they have skittles gum skittles wins hands down. its like fishing in a small lake with a large amount of dinomite.........the fish are gonna float


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 22, 2005)

yesh, you may have free sour skittles...

*gives lukannon sour skittles*

in fact...free skittles for all!!!

*gives skittles to all the cool kids who voted for skittles*


----------



## i_MZCANDY (Jul 22, 2005)

taste the rainbow (;´


----------



## Sorano (Jul 22, 2005)

I voted for Reese so does that mean I'm going to fall off the rainbow like the commercial?


----------



## martryn (Jul 22, 2005)

If free Skittles are being passed out I'm going to spit on them.  

*throws out free Reese's Pieces to compensate*


----------



## Vetrean (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah!!!  Taste The Rainbow, Bitches!!!!


----------



## Gooba (Jul 22, 2005)

> Who said this is the most ridiculous thing ever?!


*Raises hand*

TASTE TEH RAINPWN!!1!!1!11 NOOB!!!!!


----------



## Vetrean (Jul 22, 2005)

Are you referring to me, dear Gooba?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 22, 2005)

No, it is the general NOOB yelled at those who disagree with me.


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 22, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> *Raises hand*
> 
> TASTE TEH RAINPWN!!1!!1!11 NOOB!!!!!


omg lol u f4gz r t3h g4yz0rz!!!!!1!!11!11onelol

*farts in Gooba's general direction*


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Jul 22, 2005)

Skittles has gum, but Reese's has Cereal.  

Breakfast>Gum with prep time.

Gooba wins tho, since he drinks MD.

*Spoiler*: _The Truth:_ 



Skittles still aren't as good.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 23, 2005)

Personally, I think this is one of the best battles fought here.  There is no need to be familiar with numerous comic book/anime characters.  All one needs to participate is a preference for their tastebuds.  

 IwS.  Even if I disagree with _your_ tastes.


----------



## Vetrean (Jul 23, 2005)

You also need to have eaten both types of candy, though.  I'm serious, I've got a friend who's never had Reese's.  At all.  Unless the cereal counts, but that's beside the point, since it's not candy.


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Jul 23, 2005)

and skittles is still winning


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2005)

So is Bruce Lee in his battle with Mike Tyson. I'm OK with that. People who know what they are talking about vote Reese's. People who don't vote Skittles


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 24, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> People who know what they are talking about vote Reese's. People who don't vote Skittles


...

Keep your mouth shut, IwS, keep your mouth shut, IwS, keep...


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 24, 2005)

I voted Reese's Pieces. I adore Skittles (named my first kitten that as a child, even). But eating Skittles leads to Skittle juice of the mouth that you can never, EVER get rid of.

(picture me talking like Pilz-E for the duration of that last sentence)


----------



## Othni (Jul 24, 2005)

First of all, I just want to say HOly freaking crap! Why is everyone having princess bride avatars!? Did you just discover that movie...it was made in '86, you know that right? Good movie but....dang, with three people in a row, you'd think it was new. 

Anyway....yeah.....reeces


If you vote for reeces then you'll get some....keesis, but if you vote for skittles, then you have the shittles.


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 24, 2005)

Othni said:
			
		

> First of all, I just want to say HOly freaking crap! Why is everyone having princess bride avatars!? Did you just discover that movie...it was made in '86, you know that right? Good movie but....dang, with three people in a row, you'd think it was new.


It's a Reese's Pieces FC thing.


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Jul 24, 2005)

skittles are jsut...too chewy


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Jul 24, 2005)

chewy is good lol skittles are good SKITTLES HAS BUBBLE GUM which i have righ now


----------



## tweekt (Jul 24, 2005)

reeses pieces
i dun like skittles bubble gum tastes so much crappier then regular


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 25, 2005)

Reese's Pieces is catching up. *does a happy dance*


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Jul 25, 2005)

pfft Reeses will never overcome the godly skittles


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 25, 2005)

Skittles stick to my teeth something awful. They're better thrown than eaten.

Now, if this were the 'projectile of choice' poll... I might have voted different.


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 25, 2005)

YAY!!!  Another vote for Reese's Pieces! 

Agreed, Skittles are much better projectiles. *throws a Skittle at the wall and watches is ricochet off and hit her in the head*
Skittle: MUAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Id (Jul 25, 2005)

Skitles. Go taste the rainbow. Now really if I knew what the rainbow tasted like it would taste like Skitles. Skitles are made from rainbow bits.


----------



## imchemist (Jul 25, 2005)

I like skittles too, but it comes with too many orange flavors. I leave them out, so it is waste of money and food.


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 25, 2005)

sasukecopyninja said:
			
		

> pfft Reeses will never overcome the godly skittles


Then why is it all tied-up now???
Skittles ( :barf )=36
Reese's Pieces ( )=36


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 25, 2005)

*gets thwacked in the head by a vengeful Skittle* ing


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

And I didn't even propagandize


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 25, 2005)

LightningElemental said:
			
		

> *gets thwacked in the head by a vengeful Skittle* ing


 Poor LE, gives her Reese's Pieces and a hug.


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 25, 2005)

Aw, thanks.


----------



## Takagou (Jul 25, 2005)

YES! We are tied! Go reeses!!! *glomps the reeses lovers* We must kill the empire >_>!


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jul 25, 2005)

oooo, a tie:. well i' gonna break it.......SKITTLES!!!! but that was a tough one, had me thinkin and testing and more thinkin, but i finally came to a conclusion.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 26, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> And I didn't even propagandize



That's because SG19 is taking care of that for the Reese's fans.  She takes her co-ownership responsibilities very seriously. :


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 26, 2005)

37-37  *throws Reese's Pieces to all the loyal people, hitting some Skittles fans in the process*  Whoops!  Sorry.

*secretly thinking* ( ; )


----------



## Neon (Jul 26, 2005)

Uzumaki_Hinata said:
			
		

> YES! We are tied! Go reeses!!! *glomps the reeses lovers* We must kill the empire >_>!



Quite YOU!

You only came here because I gave you the link and said vote SKITTLES!
Little traitor you are


----------



## Damage Inc. (Jul 26, 2005)

since i'm not from the us or whereever these "candies" are from i never got the chance to taste them ... but: i voted for reese's cause multi-flavour sucks and i'm a dirty biatch.


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 26, 2005)

Reese's Pieces is winning must celebrate.  

 Just in case this moment is short lived.


----------



## Sorano (Jul 26, 2005)

Reese's Pieces is winning! *celebrates with ShadowGal*


----------



## martryn (Jul 26, 2005)

Yay!  Reese's Pieces prevail!


----------



## Othni (Jul 26, 2005)

What!? Reece's peices is winning!? ...time to do the kitty dance.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 26, 2005)

I can't believe I'd live to see the day where I betray Reese's Pieces. 

NO!! Please don't hurt me!! I'm sorry!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2005)

peanut butter and chocolate :S ...No thanks :xp

*goes with skittles*


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 26, 2005)

i love both reeses and skittles, but that fact is that skittles are better then reeses


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Jul 27, 2005)

Reeses Pieces makes my mouth get orgasms.


----------



## Jones (Jul 27, 2005)

reese's pieces rule. i am a reese's peanut butter cup enthusiast and i luv the fact of a bunch of little peanut butter cups, plus, the shell is fun to break. because when it is broken it's like a waterfall of flavor flowing into your motuh.


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh, look.  The reese's fc has twice as many posts as the skittles one (which is on the second page) and we're winning in the polls again.[/gloating]


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 30, 2005)

Skittles will slowly take over the world....>.>

I swear, beware of the evil little tangy confections...


----------



## Rainy Days (Jul 30, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Skittles will slowly take over the world....>.>
> 
> I swear, beware of the evil little tangy confections...



I agree:S You people just wait! One day you'll walk into the grocery store and find your favorite candy missing. And there will be nothing but Skittles! You have been warned!


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jul 31, 2005)

that would be like heaven :.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 31, 2005)

Mafioso11 said:
			
		

> that would be like heaven :.




Yea...you may say that...until they start enslaving us with their mindtricks!


----------



## Takagou (Jul 31, 2005)

YESH! Reeses pwn you all! MUWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHH!!! *runs*


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 31, 2005)

GTOnizukadude said:
			
		

> Oh, look.  The reese's fc has twice as many posts as the skittles one (which is on the second page) and we're winning in the polls again.[/gloating]


Actually, I could send the Skittles FC back to at least the fourth page if you want by deleting my post.

And if Skittles do take over the world...  *looks over at box of stakes and another box of steaks* I'm prepared.


----------



## Othni (Jul 31, 2005)

Silly Skittles lovers. You cannot win against the chocolaty goodness of a reeces peices. Mmmmm


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey, why did JKingler get banned, anyway?

Skittles=Itachi  God=Aoba  Door=Reese's Pieces


----------



## Takagou (Jul 31, 2005)

GTOnizukadude said:
			
		

> Hey, why did JKingler get banned, anyway?
> 
> Skittles=Itachi  God=Aoba  Door=Reese's Pieces


....*see's no logic in that statement what so ever*

If anything, itd be... Skittles=acid=pain=itachi=door=aoba=smexy=tastey=reeses pieces.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Aug 1, 2005)

Skittles promote racism.  Reese's peices are many different colors, however, on the inside they are all the same.  Skittles, on the other hand, do not recognize the fact the deep inside we are all alike.  The yellow skittle can never be as good as the red skittle, as nobody really likes lemon.  It's this same aditude the bigots through out the ages have had.  Thus, it can be reasonably concluded that skittles subconsiuosly make us racist.  Therefore, reese's peices > skittles.


----------



## copyninja_kakashi (Aug 1, 2005)

skittles taste the rainbow 
 skittles wins i don't really like peanut butter


----------



## Othni (Aug 1, 2005)

copyninja_kakashi said:
			
		

> skittles taste the rainbow
> skittles wins i don't really like peanut butter



Arg, don't make me get that crude comment that I made about that happy rainbow.  -_-


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 1, 2005)

NeophyteNihilist said:
			
		

> Skittles promote racism.  Reese's peices are many different colors, however, on the inside they are all the same.  Skittles, on the other hand, do not recognize the fact the deep inside we are all alike.  The yellow skittle can never be as good as the red skittle, as nobody really likes lemon.  It's this same aditude the bigots through out the ages have had.  Thus, it can be reasonably concluded that skittles subconsiuosly make us racist.  Therefore, reese's peices > skittles.


 Wow!!  I never thought of it that way.  That makes me even happier that I'm a Reese's Pieces supporter.


----------



## copyninja_kakashi (Aug 1, 2005)

Othni said:
			
		

> Arg, don't make me get that crude comment that I made about that happy rainbow.  -_-


i won't make u but if you want to i don't really care


----------



## iLLESTxBOO (Aug 1, 2005)

skittles mang


----------



## Shounen Bat (Aug 1, 2005)

it all depends on if i want chocolate or not... but between the two, i would pick skittles. and lemon is by far the best skittle, no matter what.


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Aug 1, 2005)

Skittles only exist for the red ones.

Reese's Pieces are... god in a chocolate coating.  With peanut butter inside.


----------



## Sorano (Aug 1, 2005)

Reese's Pieces still winning.


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Aug 1, 2005)

*joins in dancing*


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 1, 2005)

Skittles......MMmm MMM  BITCHES!!!


----------



## Misk (Aug 1, 2005)

Reeses Pieces because I like peanut butter is there a peanut butter skittle? no


----------



## hobofromdowntown (Aug 1, 2005)

Reeses - taste the peanutbutter!


----------



## less (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn, this is a pretty close battle.

Chocolaty goodness all the way, baby!


----------



## copyninja_kakashi (Aug 2, 2005)

hobofromdowntown said:
			
		

> Reeses - taste the peanutbutter!


that was a good one


----------



## Sorano (Aug 2, 2005)

Reese's Pieces still kicking Skittles ass.


----------



## Id (Aug 2, 2005)

Chocolate makes you horny.
Sugar makes you hyper.

I dont mind being horny all the time.

I Luv Da Ladies, And Da Ladies Luv Me.


----------



## Arcanite (Aug 2, 2005)

Just can't beat that peanut butter goodness!


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 2, 2005)

this is probly the toughest contest out there....but when it comes down to it...I cant go against those loveable little 3 colored candie coated peanut butter candies...


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 3, 2005)

:rofl and the madness continues.

Should we do the final as the winner of this round versus Starbursts??


----------



## Gooba (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow, talk about a comeback.  Aah well, I still love Reese's Pieces so I don't mind seeing them lose.

I think my candy ranking is Starburst Jellybeans>Skittles>Starbursts>Reeses Pieces>M&Ms>All other candy.


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Aug 3, 2005)

I can't believe that Reese's Pieces've gone from losing to being up by almost 10 votes^^

I'm so happy, I think its time for...

SMILEY EXPLOSION!

        


Merry Christmas, and enjoy peanut butter responsibly.


----------



## NashNinja (Aug 3, 2005)

Ahem, Reese's Pieces were an important part of diplomacy with extraterrestrials (As seen in ET), whereas Skittles are a very intolerant candy that terminate infidels with extreme prejudice (As seen in a Skittles comercial). Therefore, by voting Reese's Pieces, you're supporting intergalatic relations, but if you cast your vote for Skittles, the terrorists have already won.


----------



## Sorano (Aug 3, 2005)

Reese's Pieces is kicking butt.


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Aug 4, 2005)

44 to 57, and the skittles fans are dying off.

I say we bring in starbursts, if it has enough change to jump in...


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Aug 6, 2005)

Skittles own. Reese's Pieces are alright, but just not as good.


----------



## Takagou (Aug 6, 2005)

HA! Reeses pieces is pwning the skittles nerds! We rule! You suck! MUWAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA!


----------



## GTOnizukadude (Aug 8, 2005)

They all gave up and left! This thread got all the way to the second page before I got here.  


There's no more real discussion going on now, is there...


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 8, 2005)

Resses gives certian people zits so Skittles wins


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Aug 10, 2005)

id rather have zits which is easier to get rid of than fake teeth from so much hard 100% columbian sugar which you cant fix. Peanut butter has protein. It has now become about whats healthier and taste better


----------



## Id (May 27, 2006)

Zombified!!!


----------



## ctizz36 (May 27, 2006)

Reese's Pieces is my vote


----------



## Keme (May 27, 2006)

It is Reese's Pieces for me. The combination of chocolate and peanut butter is sinful -- mmm...


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 27, 2006)

Reese's Pieces=The meaning of life


----------



## Ah B (May 27, 2006)

Skittles - The rainbow owns the damned tiny peanut butter-chocolate-y goodness!


----------

